# Keep Honda HS621 or HS720 Dilemma



## plowmeister (Feb 4, 2016)

I recently purchased a new Honda HS720AS for $500 on Craigslist, the person decided they needed the money. The very next day I sold my HS520 for $350, which I bought last season for $220. I only purchase used items in good shape and keep them in meticulous condition. Overall I was happy with the HS520's performance last winter, but felt it bogged down too much in heavy-wet snow. I opted for the HS720AS because of the stronger engine, hopefully it won't bog down nearly as much.

But today, I picked up a nice HS621 for $150! Th person inherited it and had no use for it. They couldn't get it to start since they were not mechanically inclined. I took it home and cleaned the carburetor and it fired right up! You may be wondering why another blower since I just got the HS720? I'm well aware that the HS621 is one of the best single stages ever made, with the commercial GX engine and torque. I've seen may Youtube videos of it in action.

Before purchasing the HS520 last year, I looked for many months to locate a nice used HS621 without success. They don't come up for sale on Craigslist very often and the ones that do have been neglected or the augers are in rough shape with tons of rust ~ I don't want to spend a whole lot of money reconditioning an HS621 in only fair condition. I've been burned before buying used small engine tools that required too many parts to be replaced, when I could have just bought newer.

This leads me back to the HS621 that I picked up today for $150. Maybe I should have just passed it up, but at this price I couldn't help myself. The machine looks very well taken care of and the seller told me that the person who they inherited from serviced it at the dealer. The auger has very little rust and area inside of auger surround has the usual rust from scratches, which is common. I would rate it a solid 7.

I'm not going to keep both blowers so one has to go. I haven't seen too many comparison between the HS621 vs HS720 usually the HS621 is compared with the HS520, which is inferior to the HS621.

I'm leaning towards keeping the HS720 and cleaning up the HS621 and selling it for a profit, I think I can get at least $300 for it for the shape it's in. I like the fact that my HS720 is new and shouldn't require anything for a while, but oil changes and gas. I expect that the HS621 will need something replaced being that it's much older machine much sooner and don't want to risk hunting for parts that are expensive and/or hard to find.

Sorry for the long-winded post. For those who have used or own both the HS621 and HS720, please help me decide what I should do?

:bowing:

Thanks!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Keep both of them and try them on the first storm, rate them for yourself and keep what feels and is better for you (you can later sell either one of them for a profit).
Me, I'd keep the HS621 without thinking it twice.
:blowerhug:


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Both machines are nice and you cant go wrong with either. 

I'd advise on doing what HSblowerfan suggested. 

I bought a brand new 720 when they first came out for work but never got to use it. A snow removal contractor bought it off of me as he needed a machine that very day, he paid me what I paid for the machine, I had a back up 2 stroke SS that tended to my snow removal needs that season. 

Over the past season I have sold the 2 stroke machine as well and have acquired 3 HS621s, one for work, one for home and one as a Christmas present for my father in law up in Toronto, he'll be getting his machine in a couple of weeks. 

Just a follow up on the 720, the guy who bought it loved the honda so much that he went out and bought a brand new HS928. 

So as mentioned before, try them both and then make the decision.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I say keep both of them....but I'm a little biased.... :icon_whistling:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Parts...

The HS621 has been discontinued for quite some time, and so have a number of its parts. The HS720 has only been in production a short while, and parts are readily available. Parts pricing matches availability. 

Examples:
• Recoil starter for the HS621, $91, HS720 is $15.83
• E. starter motor for the HS621 is $556.59, but for the HS720 only $133.21. 

As others have said, a side-by-side test in actual snow would be the way to go. I'd be curious how well the two machines work.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd be nice to see a side by side video comparison on a considerable amount of snow (can you find a friend to use one of them and someone else to record it...?). I think a few of us had been waiting for it.
:blowerhug::snow48:


----------

